
Glenn Greenwald says Germany's NSA investigation is an illusion to keep US happy - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/08/02/glenn-greenwald-says-germanys-nsa-investigation-illusion-keep-us-happy/
======
weinzierl
Title is misleading: Greenwald said that the NSA investigation is an illusion
to keep the _German public_ happy. Inviting him instead of Snowden was done to
keep the U.S happy.

Just in case the title is changed: "Glenn Greenwald says Germany's NSA
investigation is an illusion to keep US happy" is the title of the linked
article [1] and the title on HN right now.

[1] [http://www.themukt.com/2014/08/02/glenn-greenwald-says-
germa...](http://www.themukt.com/2014/08/02/glenn-greenwald-says-germanys-nsa-
investigation-illusion-keep-us-happy/)

------
junto
Glenn may succeed in throwing a few proverbial cats amongst a field full of
pigeons, but I seriously doubt much more is going to happen.

If anything, it has become apparent that the German public is impotent to
effect any serious change regardless of what depths their privacy has been
invaded.

If the privacy minded German public can be pushed around like this then
countries like the UK have no chance of engaging changes to the system.

I feel pessimistic about our collective future.

------
joezydeco
Greenwald's request that Snowden be interviewed "in person" in Germany has no
connection to the fact Snowden's Russian visa is expiring, right?

